# steam - error Unable to connect to the steam network.



## CornerKodog

Hi Guys

Im new to the steam network, registered with the Steam network and bought a game for the kids. After purchasing the game it came up saying that we needed to download a steam application, which we did. 

We are using a mac, we loaded steam to the application folder. Opened it from the application folder. It opens a window with the options:
Create new account
PS3 Players blah blah blah 
Login to an existing account

Already having an account we click on "Login to an existing account" it then comes up with the error 
**************************************************
Steam Error
Unable to connect to the Steam network. "offline Mode'is unavailable because there is no Steam login information stored on the computer.
You will not be able to use Steam until you can...

Click here to check the status of the Steam Network
*************************************************

If we click on the first option it wants us to create a new account something I don't want to do.

I have deleted it and reinstalled it but with no luck. We got it working on a net book (windows os).

Anyone have any ideas on fixing this, thanks.


----------



## sinclair_tm

What Mac and version of OS X are you running? What game is it? It is trying to go in offline mode, did you ever tell it to? Did you tell it to remember login information?


----------



## CornerKodog

Hi 

We are running Mac OS X 10.5.8.

Game we are trying to run is Terraria.

It sounds like it is trying to go to offline mode, how can I tell?

My son was the one who tried to login to start with so im not sure about if he selected to remember login details and when i ask him him cant remember. Is there any way i can find out.

Cheers


----------



## sinclair_tm

If it doesn't have the login info saved, then when you first start Steam it'll ask for it, and there'll be a checkbox you can check to save info.


----------



## CornerKodog

Once I open steam up I select the "Login to and Existing Account", it then comes up with the error "Unable to connect to the Steam network "Offline Mode"is unavailable...". With this happening it sounds like it might be the login information problem. I have deleted steam file from the Application folder and reloaded it. But when I clicked on to "Login to and existing Account" it came up with the same error.

Is there another way in re setting the login information?

Cheers,


----------



## sinclair_tm

Just deleting Steam won't help. There will be stored preferences and user info that you'll also need to remove. Preferences are in the following location, "MacHD:users:yourusername:Libraryreferences". Steam stores game files and other information in "MacHD:users:yourusername:Library:Application Support:Steam". Look for any file in Preferences with Steam or Valve in the name. Also look for files with the game name or publisher in the name, and remove them. Also delete the Steam folder in Application Support. Now it'll be like Steam was never there, and you can try all over again.


----------



## sinclair_tm

Nope. Everytime you have to enter in the login info, the save info box will be there. If selecting it doesn't help, then there is something wrong with the software on your computer, or with the account on their servers.


----------



## gnikja

I got this from Steam Support and it worked for me:


Please exit Steam and go to the folder Users/[username]/Library/Application Support/Steam

Delete all of the files in this folder except for SteamApps.

Restart your computer.

Launch Steam and re-test the issue.

Note: This process will not affect your currently installed games.

*Note: If you are using Lion please do the following to enable your Library folder:*

1. Open Terminal
2. Type chflags nohidden ~/Library
3. Close Terminal

You should see the Library folder available through the Go menu on the menu bar while holding down the option key.


----------



## sinclair_tm

Please don't post in old threads. That and that is rather drastic and unnecessary.


----------

